# MadMax Control arm install



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm sure there are a bunch of DIY's, but I'm sharing my photos and the install.

Time to install: Less than 45 minutes
Tools required: 18mm wrench & deep socket, ratchet & torque wrench.
Parts list:
-MadMax control arms from: http://www.mcpii.com/MadMaxControlArm.html
-Hardware somewhat optional but cheap:
--4x nuts: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/10106402/ES5835/ (OEM P/N: N10106402)
--2x inside bolts: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/ES468155/ES468155/ (OEM P/N: N10428001)
--2x outside bolts: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/N10416201/ES9761/ (OEM P/N: N10416201)

Notes:

-The only difference between the inside/outside bolts. Inside is 80mm. Outside is 75mm in length.
-Be sure to install the arms with the least threads showing at either end to give maximum adjust-ability. This is something I didn't do the first time around- opps.
-After installing these I was actually able to adjust them by hand with the car on the ground. I know some of you run your cars much lower than mine, but regardless you should have it aligned by a professional- I was just eyeing it out to get to the shop safely!

New set of arms:










Jack your car up










Here's the point I use, and the stands I put under the control arms










Old arms still in the car










required tools minus torque wrench










Passenger side first. The rear subframe gets in the way of the inside bolt. You need to remove the inside nut and slide the bolt through as far as it can go. Now remove the outside bolt, push the wheel away to let the arm drop. Push the arm toward the front of the car and remove the bolt.

Pushing wheel away










arm down:










push forward and slide bolt out










Kmac's served me well for 4 years now










Old VS new:










Follow your torque specs & replace those bolts if you feel so inclined.

52 ft/lbs + 1/4 turn










Drivers side all in:










Both sides in:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm sure there are a bunch of DIY's, but I'm sharing my photos and the install.
> 
> Time to install: Less than 45 minutes
> Tools required: 18mm wrench & deep socket, ratchet & torque wrench.
> ...


Did you do the final torque with the car on the ground? Prevents pre-loading.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

And don't forget to put some little rubber covers on those grease fittings to prevent rust.

I'm just waiting for my MM control arms to get to me, probably later today. I had the first generation of Gruvenparts control arms and am swapping them out with the MM ones. I kept the Gruvenparts arms well lubed and was informed after a couple years that they came up with some different designs and the ones I have were meant for track use.

Needless to say I don't track my car.

I'll be putting on my NEW MM arms probably later today.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Mmm, Azenis 615, mmmmm. I love my MadMax control arms. :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> Mmm, Azenis 615, mmmmm. I love my MadMax control arms. :thumbup:


Ahh I see you spotted the tires! I can't wait to get them on. I haven't had real tires on my car in quite awhile.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Did you do the final torque with the car on the ground? Prevents pre-loading.


I didn't. But I also don't see how that's possible unless I put the rear tires on cylinder blocks?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Excellent DIY!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice work Doug! Sandals and rubber gloves? I guess the sudden drop in temperature hasnt effected your choice in footwear :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> I guess the sudden drop in temperature hasnt effected your choice in footwear :laugh:


Maybe it affected you more in PA but we still have relatively "nice" weather here on the Island! You should know Doug by now, earflap hat in the summer and open toe sandals in the winter! :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> I didn't. But I also don't see how that's possible unless I put the rear tires on cylinder blocks?


That or ramps is the easiest.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Maybe it affected you more in PA but we still have relatively "nice" weather here on the Island! You should know Doug by now, earflap hat in the summer and open toe sandals in the winter! :laugh:


True I should have remembered that haha. Its a brisk 45* today in pennsyltucky


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> That or ramps is the easiest.


I'd say definitely ramps! There is not enough room/leverage to get it done like a gentleman with the car on the ground.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats on the upgrade:thumbup: I can't wait to get a set of these
Unfortunately the turbo going down the toilet presented a more necessary route for my modding. Also on my short list, Sway bar!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

darrenbyrnes said:


> And don't forget to put some little rubber covers on those grease fittings to prevent rust.
> 
> I'm just waiting for my MM control arms to get to me, probably later today. I had the first generation of Gruvenparts control arms and am swapping them out with the MM ones. I kept the Gruvenparts arms well lubed and was informed after a couple years that they came up with some different designs and the ones I have were meant for track use.
> 
> ...


And mine are installed.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MMax-arms are the isht!


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

I assume they came pre-greased? or did you use the zerk fitting to grease them. That work like some other joints, where you grease it, forcing the old grease out until you start seeing the new grease?


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool write-up.

Got a quick question tho.....
How come ECS recommends replacing this bolt 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-180HP/Suspension/Control_Arm/Rear/ES250674/
(2 per arm) and the ones you posted were completely different?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

VWstung said:


> Cool write-up.
> 
> Got a quick question tho.....
> How come ECS recommends replacing this bolt
> ...


Those are for the trailing arm, not the lateral links that everyone calls control arms.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

quattrosNrabbits said:


> I assume they came pre-greased? or did you use the zerk fitting to grease them. That work like some other joints, where you grease it, forcing the old grease out until you start seeing the new grease?


That's correct, just pack them until excess grease start pouring out. I also personally pre-grease everything before the arms go out, so everyone is covered for a good while (I recommend re-packing them once every two years). :beer:




20v master said:


> ... lateral links that everyone calls control arms.


 Thank you! It makes me feel better that I'm not the only lunatic that has a hard time with an entire community calling components of a multi-link design "control arms".


----------

